

Adobe's Flash Platform Game Developer Center - Garbage
http://www.adobe.com/devnet/games.html

======
benologist
Wow whoever put this together for Adobe knows a lot about the industry, the
information looks current _and_ correct.

------
nikreiman
I for one was really hoping that this was going to be more ironic than it
actually was...

~~~
geraldalewis
I understand some people have problems with the Flash platform, but at the
moment it's the best option for a few large classes of web-based games.

